# كلام حب نابع من القلب



## happy angel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*إن الإنسان قبـل الحب شيء وعنـد الحب كل شيء وبعـد الحب لا شيء

الحـــــــــب
تجربة وجودية عميقة تنتزع الإنسان من وحدته القاسية الباردة
لكي تقدم له حرارة الحياة المشتركة الدافئة

تجربة إنسانية معقدة … وهو أخطر وأهم حدث يمر في حياة الإنسان
لأنه يمس صميم شخصيته وجوهره ووجوده … فيجعله يشعر وكأنه ولد من جديد

هو الذي ينقل الإنسان إلى تلك الواحات الضائعة
من الطهارة والنظارة والشعر والموسيقى لكي يستمتع
بعذوبة تلك الذكريات الجميلة التائهة في بيداء الروتين اليومي الفضيع
وكأنما هي جنات من الجمال والبراءة والصفاء في وسط صحراء الكذب والتصنع والكبرياء.

وهو كالبحر حين تكون على شاطئه يقذفك بأمواجه بكرم
فائق يستدرجك بلونه وصفائه وروعته
ولكن حين تلقي بنفسك بين أحضانه لتبحث عن درره يغدر بك ويقذفك في أعماقه
ثم يقذف بك وأنت فاقد لإحساسك

لا ينطق عن الهوى وإنما هو شعور وإحساس يتغلغل في أعماقنـا
الحب مرآة الإنسان يعكس ما بداخلنا من عمق الوصف والخيال

الحــــــــــــــــب
كأحلام على ارض خرافية يلهينا عن الحاضر يشدنا ويجذبنا
فيعجبنا جبروته بالحب نحيا فهو الروح للجسد فلا حياة بدونه
وهو الأمل الذي يسكن أنفاسنا ويخاطب أفكارنا ليحقق آمالنا
هو سفينة بلا شراع تسير بنا إلى شاطئ الأمـان،
سماء صافيه وبحراً هادئ وبسمة حانية، يزلزل الروح والكيان ويفجر ثورة البركان

أخيراً الحب أسطـورة تعجـز البشريـة عـن إدراكهــا
إلا لمن صــدق في نطقهــا ومعناهـــا
الحب يقراء والحب يسمــع والحب يخاطبنــا ونخاطبــهويسعدنــا ونسعــده
وهو عطـراً وهمساً نشعـر بسعادتـه إذا صدقنـاه في أقوالنـاوأفعالنــا
بالحب تصبح ا لحياة جميلة لكي نحقق أهدافــاً قـد رسمناهــا
ولكن ما يقلق العاشقين فقط هـــو
احتمال أن تكـون الأقـدار تخبئ لهـم فراقـاً لم يكن في حسبــان أي
منهــم


ليس الحب هو الذي يعذبنا ، ولكن من نحـــــــــــــب

هو عنوان الحياة, وهو أسمى ما في الوجود, فيه نحيا ونعيش
فيه الرغبة الصادقة في أمتلاك السعادة
هو سلامة النفس في أعماق الأبدية هو العلم الوحيد الذي كلما أبحرت فيه أزددت جهلا
هو مجرد ثرثرة والأصدقاء هم كل ما يعتد به
هو أضطراب الحياة.. والصداقة سكونها وراحتها
الحب أعمق..لكن الصداقة أوسع
لا تتزوج الا عن حب , ولكن تأكد أن من تحب هو جدير بحبك
الحب مرض, والزواج صحة , والمرض والصحة لا يلتقيان
أستمرار الحب بعد الزواج فن يجب تعلمه
لا تسأل صديقك كيف يحبك , فكثيرا ما يجهل الصديق كيف يحب صديقه
الحب الحقيقي كالعطر النادر يترك آثاره مهما طال به الزمن*​


----------



## Samer Lover (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ليس الحب هو الذي يعذبنا ، ولكن من نحـــــــــــــب

هو عنوان الحياة, وهو أسمى ما في الوجود, فيه نحيا ونعيش
فيه الرغبة الصادقة في أمتلاك السعادة
هو سلامة النفس في أعماق الأبدية هو العلم الوحيد الذي كلما أبحرت فيه أزددت جهلا
هو مجرد ثرثرة والأصدقاء هم كل ما يعتد به
هو أضطراب الحياة.. والصداقة سكونها وراحتها
الحب أعمق..لكن الصداقة أوسع
لا تتزوج الا عن حب , ولكن تأكد أن من تحب هو جدير بحبك
الحب مرض, والزواج صحة , والمرض والصحة لا يلتقيان
أستمرار الحب بعد الزواج فن يجب تعلمه
لا تسأل صديقك كيف يحبك , فكثيرا ما يجهل الصديق كيف يحب صديقه
الحب الحقيقي كالعطر النادر يترك آثاره مهما طال به الزمن

الله بجد جميييلة جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فونتالولو (18 نوفمبر 2008)

> *وهو كالبحر حين تكون على شاطئه يقذفك بأمواجه بكرم
> فائق يستدرجك بلونه وصفائه وروعته
> ولكن حين تلقي بنفسك بين أحضانه لتبحث عن درره يغدر بك ويقذفك في أعماقه
> ثم يقذف بك وأنت فاقد لإحساسك*


* سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك  بجد الكلام والموضوع جميل اوي 
 يا اسعد ملاك *


----------



## eriny roro (18 نوفمبر 2008)

حلو خالص الموضوع
تسلم ايدك ربنا معاكى​


----------



## jesus's doughte (18 نوفمبر 2008)

حلو اوووووووووى ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*



لا تسأل صديقك كيف يحبك , فكثيرا ما يجهل الصديق كيف يحب صديقه
الحب الحقيقي كالعطر النادر يترك آثاره مهما طال به الزمن​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

بالفعل الحب لا يسأل عنه 
كلام جميل جدا يا هابى 

تسلم ايدك 

مرسىىىىى على الكلمات الرائعه 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2008)

> > وهو عطـراً وهمساً نشعـر بسعادتـه إذا صدقنـاه في أقوالنـاوأفعالنــا
> > بالحب تصبح ا لحياة جميلة لكي نحقق أهدافــاً قـد رسمناهــا
> > ولكن ما يقلق العاشقين فقط هـــو
> > احتمال أن تكـون الأقـدار تخبئ لهـم فراقـاً لم يكن في حسبــان أي
> > منهــم


​

ايه الكلام الراااااائع اخ هابي

مشكورة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## SALVATION (20 نوفمبر 2008)

_



وهو أخطر وأهم حدث يمر في حياة الإنسان
لأنه يمس صميم شخصيته وجوهره ووجوده​

أنقر للتوسيع...

سلاح ذو حدين
موضوع  مهم جدا




​_


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2008)

samer lover قال:


> ليس الحب هو الذي يعذبنا ، ولكن من نحـــــــــــــب
> 
> هو عنوان الحياة, وهو أسمى ما في الوجود, فيه نحيا ونعيش
> فيه الرغبة الصادقة في أمتلاك السعادة
> ...




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ​


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2008)

فونتالولو قال:


> * سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك  بجد الكلام والموضوع جميل اوي
> يا اسعد ملاك *



ميرسى لمشاركاتك يافونتالولو​


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2008)

eriny roro قال:


> حلو خالص الموضوع
> تسلم ايدك ربنا معاكى​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2008)

jesus's doughte قال:


> حلو اوووووووووى ربنا يباركك



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​​


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> بالفعل الحب لا يسأل عنه
> كلام جميل جدا يا هابى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ​
> 
> ايه الكلام الراااااائع اخ هابي
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليموو​


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> سلاح ذو حدين
> موضوع  مهم جدا
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياتونى​


----------



## وليم تل (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (12 ديسمبر 2008)

كلام جميل اوى ربنا ييباركك


----------



## zama (12 ديسمبر 2008)

كلام جميل جدا 
شكرا جزيلا................


----------



## happy angel (22 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> ودمتى بود​




*مرسى لمشاركاتك ياوليم*​


----------



## happy angel (22 يناير 2009)

moviemaker قال:


> كلام جميل اوى ربنا ييباركك



*مرسى لمشاركاتك ياموفى*​


----------



## happy angel (22 يناير 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> كلام جميل جدا
> شكرا جزيلا................



*مرسى لمشاركاتك يامينا*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 يناير 2009)

*



الحــــــــــــــــب
كأحلام على ارض خرافية يلهينا عن الحاضر يشدنا ويجذبنا
فيعجبنا جبروته بالحب نحيا فهو الروح للجسد فلا حياة بدونه
وهو الأمل الذي يسكن أنفاسنا ويخاطب أفكارنا ليحقق آمالنا
هو سفينة بلا شراع تسير بنا إلى شاطئ الأمـان،
سماء صافيه وبحراً هادئ وبسمة حانية، يزلزل الروح والكيان ويفجر ثورة البركان

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*
ميرسى كتير ليكى هابى ربنا يباركك حبيبتى
موضوع فوق الرائع​*


----------



## zama (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *
> ميرسى كتير ليكى هابى ربنا يباركك حبيبتى
> موضوع فوق الرائع​*


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2009)

> الحــــــــــــــــب
> كأحلام على ارض خرافية يلهينا عن الحاضر يشدنا ويجذبنا
> فيعجبنا جبروته بالحب نحيا فهو الروح للجسد فلا حياة بدونه
> وهو الأمل الذي يسكن أنفاسنا ويخاطب أفكارنا ليحقق آمالنا
> ...



*أيه الكلام الجامد ده يا هابى
ميررسى يا قمرررر*


----------



## rana1981 (8 أبريل 2009)

*كلام جميل جدا يا هابي
مشكورة حبيبتي​*


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أيه الكلام الجامد ده يا هابى
> ميررسى يا قمرررر*


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا يا هابي
> مشكورة حبيبتي​*


----------



## اني بل (2 يونيو 2009)

الحب مرآة الإنسان يعكس ما بداخلنا من عمق الوصف والخيال
القلب المحب يعكس صورةالحب بكل أنواعه بطرقه الخلاقة والمميزة في التعبير ...تسلم ايديك يا حبيبتي ...موضوع في غاية الجمال والأبداع ويستحق الثناء والتقدير وربنا يباركك ويوفقكي في كل مجالات حياتك


----------



## happy angel (27 يونيو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> الحب مرآة الإنسان يعكس ما بداخلنا من عمق الوصف والخيال
> القلب المحب يعكس صورةالحب بكل أنواعه بطرقه الخلاقة والمميزة في التعبير ...تسلم ايديك يا حبيبتي ...موضوع في غاية الجمال والأبداع ويستحق الثناء والتقدير وربنا يباركك ويوفقكي في كل مجالات حياتك


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أغسطس 2009)

*كلام عن الحب*



*إن الإنسان قبـل الحب شيء وعنـد الحب كل شيء وبعـد الحب لا شيء

الحـــــــــب*
*تجربة وجودية عميقة تنتزع الإنسان من وحدته القاسية الباردة*
*لكي تقدم له حرارة الحياة المشتركة الدافئة

تجربة إنسانية معقدة … وهو أخطر وأهم حدث يمر في حياة الإنسان*
*لأنه يمس صميم شخصيته وجوهره ووجوده … فيجعله يشعر وكأنه ولد من جديد*

*هو الذي ينقل الإنسان إلى تلك الواحات الضائعة*
*من الطهارة والنظارة والشعر والموسيقى لكي يستمتع*
*بعذوبة تلك الذكريات الجميلة التائهة في بيداء الروتين اليومي الفظيع*
*وكأنما هي جنات من الجمال والبراءة والصفاء في وسط صحراء الكذب والتصنع والكبرياء.

وهو كالبحر حين تكون على شاطئه يقذفك بأمواجه بكرم*
*فائق يستدرجك بلونه وصفائه وروعته*
*ولكن حين تلقي بنفسك بين أحضانه لتبحث عن درره يغدر بك ويقذفك في أعماقه*
*ثم يقذف بك وأنت فاقد لإحساسك

لا ينطق عن الهوى وإنما هو شعور وإحساس يتغلغل في أعماقنـا
الحب مرآة الإنسان يعكس ما بداخلنا من عمق الوصف والخيال

الحــــــــــــــــب*
*كأحلام على ارض خرافية يلهينا عن الحاضر يشدنا ويجذبنا*
*فيعجبنا جبروته بالحب نحيا فهو الروح للجسد فلا حياة بدونه*
*وهو الأمل الذي يسكن أنفاسنا ويخاطب أفكارنا ليحقق آمالنا
هو سفينة بلا شراع تسير بنا إلى شاطئ الأمـان،*
*سماء صافيه وبحراً هادئ وبسمة حانية، يزلزل الروح والكيان ويفجر ثورة البركان

أخيراً الحب أسطـورة تعجـز البشريـة عـن إدراكهــا*
*إلا لمن صــدق في نطقهــا ومعناهـــا
الحب يقراء والحب يسمــع والحب يخاطبنــا ونخاطبــهويسعدنــا ونسعــده
وهو عطـراً وهمساً نشعـر بسعادتـه إذا صدقنـاه في أقوالنـاوأفعالنــا
بالحب تصبح ا لحياة جميلة لكي نحقق أهدافــاً قـد رسمناهــا
ولكن ما يقلق العاشقين فقط هـــو*
*احتمال أن تكـون الأقـدار تخبئ لهـم فراقـاً لم يكن في حسبــان أي*
*منهــم*

*ليس الحب هو الذي يعذبنا ، ولكن من نحـــــــــــــب

هو عنوان الحياة, وهو أسمى ما في الوجود, فيه نحيا ونعيش*
*فيه الرغبة الصادقة في أمتلاك السعادة*
*هو سلامة النفس في أعماق الأبدية هو العلم الوحيد الذي كلما أبحرت فيه أزددت جهلا*
*هو مجرد ثرثرة والأصدقاء هم كل ما يعتد به*
*هو أضطراب الحياة.. والصداقة سكونها وراحتها*
*الحب أعمق..لكن الصداقة أوسع
لا تتزوج الا عن حب , ولكن تأكد أن من تحب هو جدير بحبك
الحب مرض, والزواج صحة , والمرض والصحة لا يلتقيان
أستمرار الحب بعد الزواج فن يجب تعلمه*
*لا تسأل صديقك كيف يحبك , فكثيرا ما يجهل الصديق كيف يحب صديقه
الحب الحقيقي كالعطر النادر يترك آثاره مهما طال به الزمن
*​*
**​*
*الحب..هو ذلك الشعور الخفى الذى يتجول فى كل مكان ويطوف الدنيا بحثا*
*عن فرصتة المنتظرة ليداعب الأحساس
ويسحر الأعين.. ويتسلل بهدوء.. ويستقر فى غفلة من العقل ورغما عنك*
*داخل تجا ويف القلب....ليمتلك الروح والوجدان... ليسطر على كل كيان الأنسان*
*والحب هو ذلك الشعور الذى يمتلك الأنسان فى داخلة
ويطوف بة العالم حيث يشاء بأفراحة وأحزانة
يجول كل مكان فوق زبد البحر يمشي دون إن يغوص فى أعماقة
الحب.. هو ذلك الوباء الذيذ الذي يصيب جميع الكائنات بدون استثناء*
*لة مغنا طيسية تجب الكائنا بعضها لبعض وبدونة لن تستمر الحياة على آى كوكب
للحب.. معانى عظيمة وتعاريف عديدة تختلف من عا شق لأخر*
*فكل محب لدية تصور وتعريف
خاص لمعنى الحب

ممكن هل كلمة مني شخصيا بعد ما عرفنى الحب مع اني اقول ان الحب*
*لا يعرف وليس له تعريف
الحب هو جنة الدنيا وفردوس الحياة انة الأمل الذى يشرق على القلوب الحزينة
فيسعدها ويدخل الى القلوب المظلمة فينيرها ويبدد ظلمتها ويتسرب الى الجوانح
فيغمرها بضيائة المشرق الوضاء.
إنة اللحن الجميل الذى يوقع انغامة على اوتار القلوب ونبضاتها
فيكون عزاءالمحروم وراحة المكموم
ورجاء اليائش
انة النعيم الذى يرجوه كل انسان والسعادة التى ينشدها كل مخلوق
والجنة التى يحلم ان يعيش فيها كل فتى وفتاه*​*​*

*الحـــــــب*
*هو تلك الغرسة الجميلة في حديقة العمر،،، إمرأة ورجل وحرمان
جهل عارض صادف قلبا فارغ،،، انانيةاثنين،، دمعة من سماء التفكير

الحـــب: صداقة شبت فيها النار،، محطة نستريح فيها لحظات
هو الشئ الوحيد الذي لايترك لمن يملكه شيئا يرغب فيه ،، تجربة تبغي لنفسها الخلود ولكنها لاتعيش الا عمر الورود

هو أجمل سوء تقدير بين رجل وامرأة ،، يشبه فاكهة الرمان , فيمرارته عذوبة وفي عذوبته مرارة

انه سجن لذيذ،، كالشحاذ يكثر من الطلب كلما اعطيته،، هو تاريخ المراة وليس الا حادثا عابرا في حياة الرجل

أول الحب عند الفتى الحياء وأول الحب عند الفتاة الجرأة

الرجال يحبون دائما مايحترمون , والنساء لايحترمن الا من يحببن

المرأة حب العذاب , والرجل عذاب الحب

الحب بالنسبة الى الرجل طبق ثانوي , وبالنسبة للمراة مأدبة كاملة

المرأة عندما تفشل في الحب تعيش على ذكرى ذلك الحب , اما الرجل فيفكر في حب جديد

امتلاك الرجل للمرأة هو نهاية حبه, وامتلاك المرأة للرجل هو بداية حبها

الحب وردة والمرأة شوكتها*​*​*


----------



## KARL (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: كلام عن الحب*

كلام جميل وموضوع رائع
تسلم ايدك مرموره​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: كلام عن الحب*



karl قال:


> كلام جميل وموضوع رائع
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك مرموره​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا كارل*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: كلام عن الحب*

موضوع رااااااااائع 

ميرررسى على الموضوع يا مرموره

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: كلام عن الحب*

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: كلام عن الحب*




جميل  يا مرمورة

شكراااااا على  الموضوع والكلمات الجميلة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Rosetta (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: كلام عن الحب*

*جميل جدا الكلام 
مرررررررسي مرمورة ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: كلام عن الحب*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع ​
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع يا مرموره​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
*ميرسي لمرورك ياكوكو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: كلام عن الحب*



m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا ماجد*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: كلام عن الحب*



كليمو قال:


> جميل يا مرمورة
> 
> شكراااااا على الموضوع والكلمات الجميلة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

*ميرسي لمرورك ياكليمو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: كلام عن الحب*



red rose88 قال:


> *جميل جدا الكلام ​*
> 
> *مرررررررسي مرمورة *​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: كلام عن الحب*

كلمات تحمل مشاعر نبيله
شكرا موضوع مميز​

 صلى لى​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: كلام عن الحب*



النهيسى قال:


> كلمات تحمل مشاعر نبيله​
> شكرا موضوع مميز​
> 
> 
> صلى لى​


 


*ميرسي لمرورك كتير*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2010)

*كلام عن الحب*




إن الإنسان قبـل الحب شيء وعنـد الحب كل شيء وبعـد الحب لا شيء​ 

الحـــــــــب
تجربة وجودية عميقة تنتزع الإنسان من وحدته القاسية الباردة
لكي تقدم له حرارة الحياة المشتركة الدافئة​ 

تجربة إنسانية معقدة … وهو أخطر وأهم حدث يمر في حياة الإنسان
لأنه يمس صميم شخصيته وجوهره ووجوده … فيجعله يشعر وكأنه ولد من جديد​ 

هو الذي ينقل الإنسان إلى تلك الواحات الضائعة
من الطهارة والنظارة والشعر والموسيقى لكي يستمتع
بعذوبة تلك الذكريات الجميلة التائهة في بيداء الروتين اليومي الفضيع
وكأنما هي جنات من الجمال والبراءة والصفاء في وسط صحراء الكذب والتصنع والكبرياء.​ 

وهو كالبحر حين تكون على شاطئه يقذفك بأمواجه بكرم
فائق يستدرجك بلونه وصفائه وروعته
ولكن حين تلقي بنفسك بين أحضانه لتبحث عن درره يغدر بك ويقذفك في أعماقه
ثم يقذف بك وأنت فاقد لإحساسك​ 

لا ينطق عن الهوى وإنما هو شعور وإحساس يتغلغل في أعماقنـا
الحب مرآة الإنسان يعكس ما بداخلنا من عمق الوصف والخيال​ 

الحــــــــــــــــب
كأحلام على ارض خرافية يلهينا عن الحاضر يشدنا ويجذبنا
فيعجبنا جبروته بالحب نحيا فهو الروح للجسد فلا حياة بدونه
وهو الأمل الذي يسكن أنفاسنا ويخاطب أفكارنا ليحقق آمالنا
هو سفينة بلا شراع تسير بنا إلى شاطئ الأمـان،
سماء صافيه وبحراً هادئ وبسمة حانية، يزلزل الروح والكيان ويفجر ثورة البركان​ 

أخيراً الحب أسطـورة تعجـز البشريـة عـن إدراكهــا
إلا لمن صــدق في نطقهــا ومعناهـــا
الحب يقراء والحب يسمــع والحب يخاطبنــا ونخاطبــهويسعدنــا ونسعــده
وهو عطـراً وهمساً نشعـر بسعادتـه إذا صدقنـاه في أقوالنـاوأفعالنــا
بالحب تصبح ا لحياة جميلة لكي نحقق أهدافــاً قـد رسمناهــا
ولكن ما يقلق العاشقين فقط هـــو
احتمال أن تكـون الأقـدار تخبئ لهـم فراقـاً لم يكن في حسبــان أي
منهــم

ليس الحب هو الذي يعذبنا ، ولكن من نحـــــــــــــب​ 


هو عنوان الحياة, وهو أسمى ما في الوجود, فيه نحيا ونعيش
فيه الرغبة الصادقة في أمتلاك السعادة
هو سلامة النفس في أعماق الأبدية هو العلم الوحيد الذي كلما أبحرت فيه أزددت جهلا
هو مجرد ثرثرة والأصدقاء هم كل ما يعتد به
هو أضطراب الحياة.. والصداقة سكونها وراحتها
الحب أعمق..لكن الصداقة أوسع
لا تتزوج الا عن حب , ولكن تأكد أن من تحب هو جدير بحبك
الحب مرض, والزواج صحة , والمرض والصحة لا يلتقيان
أستمرار الحب بعد الزواج فن يجب تعلمه
لا تسأل صديقك كيف يحبك , فكثيرا ما يجهل الصديق كيف يحب صديقه
الحب الحقيقي كالعطر النادر يترك آثاره مهما طال به الزمن​ 

​ 


الحب..هو ذلك الشعور الخفى الذى يتجول فى كل مكان ويطوف الدنيا بحثا
عن فرصتة المنتظرة ليداعب الأحساس
ويسحر الأعين.. ويتسلل بهدوء.. ويستقر فى غفلة من العقل ورغما عنك
داخل تجا ويف القلب....ليمتلك الروح والوجدان... ليسطر على كل كيان الأنسان
والحب هو ذلك الشعور الذى يمتلك الأنسان فى داخلة
ويطوف بة العالم حيث يشاء بأفراحة وأحزانة
يجول كل مكان فوق زبد البحر يمشي دون إن يغوص فى أعماقة
الحب.. هو ذلك الوباء الذيذ الذي يصيب جميع الكائنات بدون استثناء
لة مغنا طيسية تجب الكائنا بعضها لبعض وبدونة لن تستمر الحياة على آى كوكب
للحب.. معانى عظيمة وتعاريف عديدة تختلف من عا شق لأخر
فكل محب لدية تصور وتعريف
خاص لمعنى الحب​ 

ممكن هل كلمة مني شخصيا بعد ما عرفنى الحب مع اني اقول ان الحب
لا يعرف وليس له تعريف

الحب هو جنة الدنيا وفردوس الحياة انة الأمل الذى يشرق على القلوب الحزينة
فيسعدها ويدخل الى القلوب المظلمة فينيرها ويبدد ظلمتها ويتسرب الى الجوانح
فيغمرها بضيائة المشرق الوضاء.
إنة الحن الجميل الذى يوقع انغامة على اوتار القلوب ونبضاتها
فيكون عزاءالمحروم وراحة المكموم
ورجاء اليائش
انة النعيم الذى يرجوه كل انسان والسعادة التى ينشدها كل مخلوق
والجنة التى يحلم ان يعيش فيها كل فتى وفتاه​






*[font=times new roman, times, serif]الحـــــــب[/font]*
*[font=times new roman, times, serif]هو تلك الغرسة الجميلة في حديقة العمر،،،[/font]**[font=times new roman, times, serif] إمرأة ورجل وحرمان[/font]*
*[font=times new roman, times, serif]جهل عارض صادف قلبا فارغ،،، انانيةاثنين،، دمعة من سماء التفكير[/font]*​ 

*[font=times new roman, times, serif]الحـــب: صداقة شبت فيها النار،، محطة نستريح فيها لحظات[/font]*
*[font=times new roman, times, serif]هو الشئ الوحيد الذي لايترك لمن يملكه شيئا يرغب فيه ،، تجربة تبغي لنفسها الخلود ولكنها لاتعيش الا عمر الورود[/font]*​ 

*[font=times new roman, times, serif]هو أجمل سوء تقدير بين رجل وامرأة ،، يشبه فاكهة الرمان , فيمرارته عذوبة وفي عذوبته مرارة[/font]*​ 

*[font=times new roman, times, serif]انه سجن لذيذ،، كالشحاذ يكثر من الطلب كلما اعطيته،، هو تاريخ المراة وليس الا حادثا عابرا في حياة الرجل[/font]*​ 

*[font=times new roman, times, serif]أول الحب عند الفتى الحياء وأول الحب عند الفتاة الجرأة[/font]*​ 

*[font=times new roman, times, serif]الرجال يحبون دائما مايحترمون , والنساء لايحترمن الا من يحببن[/font]*​ 

*[font=times new roman, times, serif]المرأة حب العذاب , والرجل عذاب الحب[/font]*​ 

*[font=times new roman, times, serif]الحب بالنسبة الى الرجل طبق ثانوي , وبالنسبة للمراة مأدبة كاملة[/font]*​ 

*[font=times new roman, times, serif]المرأة عندما تفشل في الحب تعيش على ذكرى ذلك الحب , اما الرجل فيفكر في حب جديد[/font]*​ 

*[font=times new roman, times, serif]امتلاك الرجل للمرأة هو نهاية حبه, وامتلاك المرأة للرجل هو بداية حبها[/font]*​ 

*[font=times new roman, times, serif]الحب وردة والمرأة شوكتها[/font]*​


----------



## الرب بحبني (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: كلام عن الحب*

إن الإنسان قبـل الحب شيء وعنـد الحب كل شيء وبعـد الحب لا شيء


كلمات اكثر من رائعة 
اعتقد ان اكثر الكلمات صدقا هي الحب 
شكرا ​


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: كلام عن الحب*

*الله عليكي يا روزى
كان فيني اعطيلكتقييملكنة مو نفع
هلا بضيفة للموضوع
عن جد رائع
الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك 

*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: كلام عن الحب*

*ميرسي الرب يحبني*

*نورت يا جميل لمرورك الرقيق *​


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: كلام عن الحب*

*ميرسي اوي يا جوجو علي كلامك الرقيق ده*

*ربنا يخليك يا عسل*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: كلام عن الحب*

الحــــــــــــــــب
كأحلام على ارض خرافية يلهينا عن الحاضر يشدنا ويجذبنا
فيعجبنا جبروته بالحب نحيا


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: كلام عن الحب*

*ميرسي يا قمر علي مرورك*​


----------

